# Sw 986



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

A while back Jolr posted about all of the problems he had with his new 986. It seemed that none of the responders were actual 986 owners. I have been thinking about getting one for range work so I would like anyone who owns one to comment about their experience with this revolver.


----------

